
Anyone using rails on win? - netpenthe
How has it been? Are you running your dB in Linux or Windows? Is dev a lot faster? Is it painful?
======
brudgers
The pain of running Rails on a Windows machine is one of motivations behind
Microsoft creating Ubuntu on Windows. It was built to improve developer's
experience. For the current state, that's probably a good way to structure a
google search. My impression from what I've read is that it's reasonably good.
But it's just what I've read.

------
angersock
Every time I've dealt with Ruby and/or Rails on Windows I've been annoyed--
typically at events like Rails Girls where we have to try it out but still
have problems.

The basic install is not terrible, but the very second you start needing
thinks like Image Magick or any gem that might expect a Linux build
environment or POSIX tools everything breaks into shambles.

If you want to run Rails on Windows, install Virtualbox on Windows, and then
load a Linux VM into it.

~~~
netpenthe
yup thats what i'm doing now.. would like to get off a vm at some point :/

